# Fuel Pressure Regulator



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok. So I tried firing up the car today. Nothing. I left the key in the on postion and went to the engine compartment to make sure I had re-cionnected everything today after changing out the plugs and a couple vacuum hoses. While moving around I heard a hissing noise and tracked it down to the FPR.

Does that normally make a clearly audible hissing noise? It wasn't excessively loud, but easy to hear.

How can I test is to see if it isn't stuck or malfunctioning? I have been trying to start it with bad gas, so it wouldn't entirely surprise me if somewhere in teh fuel system, something is clogged up real bad.


----------

